# Flicken hält nicht - Luftdruck zu hoch?



## gmozi (1. Juli 2008)

Hiho ... also habe seit Sonntag nen Loch im Schlauch.

Allerdings hält dort einfach kein Flicken. Ok, eigentlich hält der schon, nur nicht auf Dauer. Gestern Morgen geflickt ( zum 3. Mal an der selben Stelle ) und den ganzen Tag ohne Probleme gefahren. Heute dann auch gefahren und  plötzlich Plattfuß.

Ist es möglich, dass der Flicken aufgrund zu hohem Luftdruck ( fahre hinten 5.5 bar ) einfach nicht halten kann?


----------



## LDK Rider (1. Juli 2008)

Wichtiger ist die Stelle vorher gut zu reinigen und dem Flicken danach etwas Zeit zum vulkanisieren zu geben. Ncht gleich Luft drauf und los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firetire (1. Juli 2008)

zuerst die stelle mit schleifpapier anrauhen damit der kleber besser hält und mehr oberfläche hat und damit die stelle sauber wird!
dann eine ganz dünne schicht kleber rauf und den flicken vorsichtig raufklatschen!
die unterseiter des flickens auf keinen fall berühren!
am luftdruck wirds nicht liegen, da bei höherem druck auch die kraft, die den flicken quasi zwischen schlauch und reifen "einpresst", höher wird!


----------



## gmozi (1. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte jetzt keine Anleitung zum Schlach flicken  Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ich sowas mache. Natürlich habe ich die Stelle vorher so gut es ging gereinigt, angerauht usw.

Das Loch ist übrigens an der *Innenseite* des Schlauchs. Der Flicken wird daher wenn eher an die Felge gepresst. Verhält sich das mit dem Druck dort ähnlich?

Und nein, die Felge hat keinerlei scharfe Kanten oder sonstwas an der Stelle. Hab ich mehrfach geprüft.

Ich wundere mich halt einfach, warum der Flicken nicht auf Dauer hält, da ich sowas bisher noch nie erlebt habe. Flickzeug hab ich nun 3 verschiedene probiert ...


----------



## franz_fn (1. Juli 2008)

Könnte es sein, dass der Kleber zu alt ist? Hatte dieses Problem auch einmal. Mit neuem Kleber hat es dann gehalten.

franz_fn


----------



## Hertener (2. Juli 2008)

Kann ich eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen, warum der da nicht halten sollte. Ähnliche Stelle und ähnlichen Luftdruck hatte ich auch mal - no probs. 

btw:
Wie ist eigentlich Samstag bei Dir mit Fahrrad fahren? Kleine Street-Session mit Dir und Anhang und der snowbikerin gefällig? Würd mich freuen.


----------



## LDK Rider (2. Juli 2008)

Hast du mal geguckt ob da eine Speiche rausguckt ? Felgenband rundum ok ?


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (2. Juli 2008)

Sorry, so nen Terz wg. nem Schlauch. Kauf dir doch einfach einen neuen und gut is..... tz tz tz


----------



## harke (2. Juli 2008)

nene der kleber ist alt, kauf mir erst mal neuen..


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (2. Juli 2008)

So ein Gedöns wg. 6 Euro .......


----------



## gmozi (2. Juli 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> So ein Gedöns wg. 6 Euro .......



Schlaf Dich erst mal aus oder trink noch nen Kaffee bevor Du Dich weiter mit dem Forum beschäftigst ....


Mir ging es primär darum, zu erfahren, ob sich zu hoher Luftdruck negativ auf einen geflickten Schlauch auswirken kann, und ob sich dadurch das doch etwas kuriose Verhalten des Flickens erklären lässt.

@ Hertener

Ich weiß noch nicht was Sa. geht. Fr. sind wir jedenfalls recht lange feiern und in unserem Alter ist man dann ja am Folgetag eher im Arsch 
Snowbikerin ( Nora ) fährt am Fr. in Urlaub, dürfte aber laut Arzt eh nicht fahren. Sie hat sich am WE beim Dirten nen bissel zerlegt ... schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (2. Juli 2008)

Und wenn du dir einen neuen gekauft hast guck mal ob das Felgenband alle Löcher komplett abdeckt, bei meiner neuen Hr Felge hatte ich das auch und denn hatte ich täglich Platten weil sich der Schlauch aufgerieben hat.
Ich habe das gelöst indem ich die Felge von innen mit Krepband abgeklebt habe.
und zum flicken, nein der luftdruck ändert ansich nichts. Ich glaube das eher sogar das der Flicken denn gegen den Reifen gedrückt wird und dadurch besser hällt und zu ende trocknet.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (2. Juli 2008)

@gmozi,
wenn man richtig an die Sache ran geht, dann muss der Flicken halten. LDK Rider hat es ja bereits gesagt, musst dem Teil Zeit geben.

-Schlauch reinigen
-defekte Stelle anrauhen
-Vulkanisationsflüssigkeit auftragen
-antrocknen lassen
-Flicken drauf
-10 - 15 min. warten

und dann muss eigentlich jeder Flicken halten.
Wenn der Flicken nicht hält wäre warscheinlich die einziege erklärung die, das du entweder nicht lang genug gewartet hast bis das Ding trocken ist, oder das Produckt ist einfach von einer schlechten Qualität.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## der Digge (2. Juli 2008)

kommt auf den Schlauch an, bei Fatty Schläuchen z.B. platzen normale Flicken meist direkt beim Aufpumpen weg, aber sowas fährt ja Heute keiner mehr.


----------



## gmozi (2. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte, wie gesagt, keine Anleitung zum Flicken o.ä. Das mache ich schon seit 17 Jahren ... 

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob hoher Luftdruck, und die damit verbundene Ausdehnung des Schlauches dazu führen kann, dass sich der Flicken teilweise wieder löst.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juli 2008)

wie ist denn der Umfang des unaufgepumpten Schlauchs im Verhältnis zum Querschnitt des Reifens?
Hatte das auch mal, daß zu "dünne" Schläuche sich beim Aufpumpen erst zu sehr dehnen müssen, bevor sie am Mantel/Felge anliegen. Dabei wird der frisch montierte Flicken schon mit gedehnt, was sich bei mir damals in Blasenwurf und erneuten Platten bemerkbar machte.


----------



## gmozi (2. Juli 2008)

Das ist nen 20"   Nr.7 40/62-406 von Schwalbe, kombiniert mit einem KHE Premium Mac2
Laut Google ist der Schlauch von 20x1.5 - 20x2.5 ausgelegt. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass er sich doch schon recht weit dehnen muss um nen 2er Reifen auszufüllen mit 5.5Bar



Enrgy schrieb:


> wie ist denn der Umfang des unaufgepumpten Schlauchs im Verhältnis zum Querschnitt des Reifens?
> *Hatte das auch mal, daß zu "dünne" Schläuche sich beim Aufpumpen erst zu sehr dehnen müssen, bevor sie am Mantel/Felge anliegen. Dabei wird der frisch montierte Flicken schon mit gedehnt, was sich bei mir damals in Blasenwurf und erneuten Platten bemerkbar machte*.


Falls das der Fall sein sollte, was ich irgendwie befürchte, muss ich wohl nen dickeren Schlauch besorgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (2. Juli 2008)

der Digge schrieb:


> kommt auf den Schlauch an, bei Fatty Schläuchen z.B. platzen normale Flicken meist direkt beim Aufpumpen weg, aber sowas fährt ja Heute keiner mehr.






es gibt ausnahmen


----------



## Bampedi (2. Juli 2008)

> Falls das der Fall sein sollte, was ich irgendwie befürchte, muss ich wohl nen dickeren Schlauch besorgen?



solltest du von vorneherein mit löchern und flicken fahren wollen...solltest du das tun, ja.


----------



## terrible (8. Juli 2008)

5,5bar? mach doch nur mal vier bar,des langt doch auch,sonst hast ja null dämpfung!


----------



## Stirni (8. Juli 2008)

wenn du dämpfung willst,kauf dir ne federgabel ?!


----------



## gmozi (8. Juli 2008)

Ich brauch Dämpfung nur am VR ...

Übrigens habe ich den Schlauch nochmals geflickt, und diesmal extrem drauf geachtet, alles richtig zu machen. Diesmal den Schlauch im VR verbaut ( für hinten habe ich einen neuen gekauft ), und der Mist hat schon wieder nur knapp 2 Tage gehalten. Diesmal bei 4 Bar ...

Hab den nun in die "Restekiste" in den Keller gepackt, und für vorne auch einen neuen besorgt.


----------



## scott yz0 (30. Juli 2008)

hm des is komisch.. ich hatte schon mal 14 flicken auf einem schlauch beim bmx hinten (auch risse von 1cm länge) und hatte 6 bar drin.. hat alles 1a gehalten.. irgendwas machste falsch.. was a hilft: gutes flickzeug (das gute alte tip top)


----------



## FoFo 007 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich habe heir mal einen guten Trick für dich:
Also bei mir war das mit den Flicken auch immer so ähnlich...

Mache alles wie bisher, nur mit einem kleinen unterschied. Zuerst raust du wie gewohnt die Wunde an, danach etwas Kleber drauf. Verteile den aber schön großflächig, warum kommt später. Lasse ihn ca. 5 min antrocknen. Dann wieder neuen drauf und nochmal eine Minute warten. Auf das Loch kann ruhig eine kleine Nase... Nun pumpst du den Schlauch auf, bis er in etwa den Umfang hat, wie auch voll aufgepumpt im Reifen. Jetzt etwas beeilen und den Flicken drauf, damit die Luft nicht gleich entweicht. Nun noch fest andrücken und warten, bis der Kleber etwas haftet. Jetzt kannst du die Luft wieder durchs Ventil raus lassen. Achte aber darauf, dass das Gummi unter dem Flicken noch gespannt ist. 

Warum mache ich das immer so ? Durch das Aufpumpen beim Flicken, dehnt sich wie oben schon erwähnt das Gummi. Das ist vorteilhaft, da beim Endgültigen aufpumpen der Flicken sich kaum dehnen muss. Somit "lebt" er auch länger.

Ich hoffe das hilft bei dir. Wenn nicht würde ich es an deiner Stelle mal mit Karosseriekleber probieren. Der wird normalerweise dazu verwendet, um Heckflügel (auch andere Teile..) ans Auto zu bringen. Also deine *letzte hoffnung* wäre *Karosseriekleber *


----------



## ChristophK (30. Juli 2008)

irgendwann ists aber auch mal genug...


----------



## gmozi (1. August 2008)

Richtig ... gut jetzt ;-)

Wahrscheinlich fehlt innen einfach der Druck auf den Flicken, der ja vorhanden ist, wenn das Loch aussen ( also auf der Mantelseite ) ist. Warum es überhaupt zu dem Loch kam ist mir ebenso schleierhaft, da ja keine scharfen kannten oder so vorhanden waren.

What ever. mit den neuen Schläuchen hab ich seither keine Probleme mehr. Warum auch ...


----------



## Hertener (1. August 2008)

> Warum es überhaupt zu dem Loch kam ist mir ebenso schleierhaft, da ja keine scharfen kannten oder so vorhanden waren.


Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich das auch mal hatte?
Hab das bei Gelegenheit mal bei G&S angesprochen. Antwort:
"Das war der ominöse Metallsplitter..."
Und auch wenn ich mich als recht ordentlichen Schrauber und Feiler bezeichne: Ausschließen kann man das wohl nie ganz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (21. August 2008)

Ich hab das Problem, dass bei mir der Flicken immer wieder abgeht, aber der Kleber draufbleibt...
3 Verschiedene Kleber habe ich ausprobiert, darunter sogar nen Kraftkleber ( der hat perfekt gehalten die letzten 3 Flicken davor... )
Ich fahre hinten 4,5 Bar und beim aufpumpen ging die Luft immer wieder raus und ich packte alles aus und konnte den Flicken immer wieder abziehen, aber der Klaber war schon trocken...auch der Flickenkleber...

Fahre aktuell mitm 24" Schlauch meiner Mutter.


----------

